# Regional Forums > International > Europe >  Breeding tips on pewter ball python

## Maisie

I hav 2 pet ball pythons. I want to breed my male pewter, he is about 8-9months and is weighing 156g.Is this normal?I think he should be weighing more.Anyway I want to no from you guys, what do u think would be the most interesting/ best morphs for me to try out. I am new to breeding so don't want any morphs that are known to have babies with kinks,health problems etc...

I would LOVE to breed him with pie but am aware of the price.Do I have more chance of getting pies if the mother is one? If so I'm happy to invest. I would also like to try him with albino,so which is better in your opinion? Christmas is coming up so I can invest in a more expensive species. I know yellow-bellies make nice babies if you are starting a project(I'm not sure about that) but I'm staying simple this time! 

If if I could get any morph in the world, what would you suggest?
Much appreciated 

🐍🐍🐍🐍🐍🐍🐍🐍

----------


## Maisie

Did I say pies ? LOL! I meant pieds. Or did I? O no, I've confused myself now

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

The problem with Pied is that it will be a longer project if your male is not het pied, by pairing a pewter to a Pied you will not hatch a Pied but you will hatch pewter het pied, cinny het pied, pastel het pied and het pied. You would need to hold back a male pewter het Pied and breed it to a Pied or Het Pied to produce visual Pied combos.

As for suggestion depends on what you like and what your budget is.

----------


## wolfy-hound

156g for a 8 month old ball python is tiny. How often are you feeding him and what sort of heat and enclosure does he have? 

To get a pied, you would need to get a pied(or at least a het pied), breed your pewter to it, hold back one of the babies to breed back to mom. If it's just a het pied(carries only one pied gene and looks normal), then the babies MIGHT carry the pied gene(and look normal) but there's no way to tell which babies DO carry it and which ones are just normals.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

The lightest male I have bred was 500g. 
I was iffy on trying that but he kept eating after being removed from the female without missing a meal.
Had he not eaten he wouldn't have gotten paired again.

----------

